# German tourist return



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

AIRO: Tourists are returning quickly to both Egypt and Tunisia after the uprisings and revolts there, a report by Reuters quoted the German Travel Association DRV as stating.

The two countries are a popular destination for Germans, who spent more than any other nation on holidays abroad in 2010, said the DRV.

Juergen Buechy, president of the DRV said the unrest would have a short-term effect on travel there, but that bookings were already significantly improving.

“I am certain Egypt and Tunisia will recover quickly and reclaim their place on the tourism map,” Reuters quoted him as saying to journalists on Friday.

“Many Germans have sympathy with the peaceful uprisings,” he added.

Germany was among the European countries that lifted the travel ban to Egypt, following the visit of its Foreign Minister Guido Westerwelle to Cairo last week.

BM


----------

